# Bass trap cover fabric question



## Bob_99 (May 8, 2006)

I have seen many posts on many forums suggesting acoustical friendly fabrics to cover traps and while I can understand this for general absorption of the higher frequencies, I cannot understand why it is often also recommended for bass traps. When trying to trap the lower frequencies, people often use FRK covered fiberglass which is going to reflect the higher frequencies so why not just recommend pretty much any fabric. I would think the lower frequencies would go through pretty much any fabric and if the higher frequencies are reflected, it's what the FRK would do in any case. :scratch:

Thanks in advance for any explanation.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

If all you want to do is lows and mids that's fine. But some of the treatments in the room will be full range (reflection panels for instance.) It just makes aesthetic sense to have the fabrics match.


----------



## Bob_99 (May 8, 2006)

bpape said:


> If all you want to do is lows and mids that's fine. But some of the treatments in the room will be full range (reflection panels for instance.) It just makes aesthetic sense to have the fabrics match.


That you Bryan for taking the time to answer my question. I was just curious if there was an acoustical reason and appreciate the information.


----------

